# Amazing day in Destin



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Well after the cool morning rain blew through me and my bro decided to to fishing. 2 hrs nothing, then bite started. We threw back at least 30 skipjacks, landed 15 whiting and 2 pompano. We were running back and forth to our poles for 3 hrs straight. So much fun.


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry for the crooked pic


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah Man, where abouts was that at the surf?


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice job I think I'm gonna try my luck with pomps in Navarre tomorrow...any advice? I've never fished for em

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey nice, good size on the Whiting, those are a great eating fish to me. 

Mr DF use the search engine. You'll probably find more than you can read, set out some 2 hook rigs, and throw some Buck tail jigs as well, the fish are there!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work there for sure.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

I was in Destin yesterday and I couldn't keep the Lady fish off my line. I keep changing how far out I would cast but it seemed no matter where I put a line in, there was nothing but Lady fish. Fun to catch but started to be a pain in the ass.

Did you guys just battle the Lady fish or was you able to get out past them.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I also had a pretty nonstop day in Destin yesterday afternoon. Probably caught 25 skipjacks, 2 pomps, couple sharks ( from some skipjacks we saved). Lot of fun. Tons of fleas.


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea, we were battling the skipjacks... they were hitting everywhere but particularly right over the first 'sand bar' where it gets deep. however, that was also where the whiting were and pomps. It was about 11am-5pm saturday. 
As far as a rig, I use a simple hand made pompano rig with the pyramid sinker (3-4 oz) and 2 leader lines that go out about a 12" each. Those 'ready-made' ones at bass pro suck cuz the leaders are only like 4" and they have all that metal and beads and unnecessary crap that scare away fish. Dont use those. Half hitch makes some good hand made ones. They are $5 each.. I highly recommend them. 
The fleas are out there in the hundreds. The handle to my sand flea rake actually broke but it ended up being for the better cuz i was able to scoop deep (4-5") and that's where the big boys are. 
Sunday I had no luck, however, a nice man on the beach gave me a healthy bluefish that was very yummy!! Way too windy!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Great report and photos!!!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Now if only the grill pattern on your tailgate was really a grill...can anyone say shore lunch. I need to invent that???


----------

